# Help in wiring Snowmobile Trailer



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I reconditioned my snowmobile trailer and put new wiring harness for lights. Have running lights, left brake light no right brake light, and when I put right turn signal on left turn signal comes on.

OK, I'm no electrician, anybody got a simple plan or diagram for wiring 4 prong wiring harness.

Wiring = white, brown, green and yellow.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

White should be the ground and from your post it sounds like part of the problem is the ground. The other colors depends how it's hooked up. One should be taillights, the other two will be your left and right turn signals. Take a short wire and match the light up between the two plugs to find out which color to which color. Make sure you have a good ground first or it will be more difficult.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Thank you!

I'll give it a whirl in the mornin and hopefully be able to make it to Higgins Lake for some trout fishin. If the lights work I can stay for the smelt bite after dark. Haven't had a lot of luck there with blues but guys seem to do ok with smelt.


----------



## arrowlaucher (Dec 20, 2000)

OK green is right turn .yellow is left turn. brown is your running lights. white is the ground.your brake lites will work thru your turn signal wires.make sure you have a good ground on your trailer and truck.[car] dont reley on the ball for a ground,you will get that filckering light proplem driving down the road.[we have all seen that right]


----------

